# Newport Green Pepper Fish Chowder



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

4 TBls.butter2med. onions chopped1/2 lb.fresh mushrooms sliced1 Tbls.Lemon Juice2 green peppers thinly sliced2 Cans Chicken broth2or 3 med. potatoes cut into small pieces2 Tbls. cornstarch2 Tbls. water to dissolve cornstarch1 cup sour cream1/2 cup fresh parsley, or 2 Tbls. driedsalt & pepper to taste1 1/2 to 2 lbs.Fish. Halibut, sole, snapper,scallops, shrimp.( any kind you like)Melt butter in large kettle, add onions, mushrooms, peppers, lemon juice & cook about 5 min.Add Chicken Broth & Potatoes cook until done.Add Fish & cook until fish is almost doneBlend cornstarch & water, adding a little soup mixture, Add to kettle.Stir in Sour Cream and bring to boil, add parsley, & simmer 5 min. Serves 8I make a smaller amount for two. This makes a very nice supper for friends,serve with salad, & hot french bread. Delicious


----------



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

Bumping this up for Fall Soups.


----------

